# Rolled Fenders



## butchjr15 (Nov 29, 2009)

does anyone have pics of there fenders after being rolled? I've never seen any done. I just had mine done and i wanna compare them. i have a feeling a got ripped. Its not smooth Looks like he did it with a bat, and the pain is cracked. I watched him do it but i wasn't close enough to really see it. he heated it and rolled them. thanks for your help


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

He probably didn't take his time. It dosen't matter how its done. If someone rushes it with a bat or a roller its going to be jacked up. I'll take it back.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

i thought the fenders were rolled from the factory.

At least when I ran my fingers last time they felt like it.....


----------

